
Is Star Wars Canyon, America’s Plane Spotting Jewel, at Risk of Overuse? - smacktoward
https://theaviationist.com/2017/11/17/is-star-wars-canyon-americas-plane-spotting-jewel-at-risk-of-overuse/
======
borkt
Spent time here unknowingly doing Geology research, saw an F-35 doing all
sorts of goofy stuff such as what appeared to be a circle at a given altitude,
climb a few thousand feet, another circle of the same diameter. Also plenty of
sonic booms. Didn't realize it happens so frequently, I may just take another
trip out there

